# question about rough water fishing



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

I fish the surf often but always pick and choose my days with the wind and
surf as usual. Me and my son were thinking about going to the refuge and crabbing
for a bit. I am also thinking about dropping a couple long lines after we get done.
I guess my question is who drops lines in rough ugly water and how do you do?
I just really never fish the beach unless I have good conditions. I know the fish are
there but what do you have more luck with?


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Bro, give it a go. *Know this:* rough water begs a sizeable spider weight. My 5 oz. tumbled Sat. while on the beach at Sargents. Wade as far out as you're comfortable and then heave-ho. I prefer live mullet as cut bait lately gets cleaned off by crabs. My best days fishing the surf has been rough seas but it can beat you up a little. In roughs seas I am NOT inclined to swim to the third sand bar. The sand bar spacing has changed over the last two to three years. Don't believe I've been to the third sand bar in 3-4 years and will attempt to only when the surf is relatively calm.

I use 10'-12' heavy surf rods and stout reels; 50 lb. test, so I tend to be gunning for bear when I go. The fall (late Oct. thru Nov.) DEFINITELY fish the surf. Good luck. Exercise extra caution with your son, but have him hold one surf rod and you wade out a little further with the other. Then hand him the one you've casted, take the one the's holding, wade back a little further out and chunk. Walk in together. Wonderful father-son time.


----------



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

*surf rodder*

I appreciate it. I am pretty seasoned on the surf and have the gear. Ill 
be taking the yak too so hopefully it isn't too bad to drop baits. I just tended
to take the boat out on windy days. So I guess we will give it a shot in the morning.
hopefullybwillnpost pics tomorrow


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Hope you nail em', brother. As the LORD allows, I'll be back on the beach somewhere this Sat.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

You might need spider weights to hold the line in place.


----------



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. We went yesterday. I had 8oz spiders that held fine.
tried cut mullet which got small bites that had baby shark bites. Live mullet
big mullet and whiting produced no runs. There was an amazing amount
of bait. One throw would produce 10-12 bull mullet and shallow woulproduce all 
the fingers you could imagine. Everything shark week says to avoid was there lol
just no big sharks. Probably didnt stay long enough. My son had a great time playong around though so it was a good day.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

At least you tried! Any luck on the crabs?


----------

